# Where is my Tach Wire?!?!(MK3 2.0)



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

_Modified by veedub11 at 4:49 PM 4-16-2006_


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: Where is my Tach Wire?!?!(MK3 2.0) (veedub11)*

haha oh my, this brings back memories. 
There isn't any listing of a tach wire in my book either.
appearently it DNE.
I also tried taking the speed signal from the senor, and that didnt work either for me either since it read speeds of 20k rpm







.
I gave up to figure it out this summer, and so far i have never seen anybody ever answer that question accuratly
WHERE IS THE TACK SIGNAL!?


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: Where is my Tach Wire?!?!(MK3 2.0) (GTijoejoe)*

exactly we spent like 2 hours just trying to find it. We were making stupid jokes because we were so fried. Had a bunch of finacial S due this week and put in mad time.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: Where is my Tach Wire?!?!(MK3 2.0) (veedub11)*

yea, I tried to go through those traces for that plug in my Corrado but came up with screwy stuff. The Bentley did not appear to match the plug wire colors. Anyway, I knew the tach wire was green. There were 2 of them so I had a 50/50. I clipped one while the car was running (tach still worked) and that was not it








The second was a charm. hackarama..
..maybe something is even more screwy in the Mk3
S


_Modified by sdezego at 11:38 AM 6-24-2005_


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: Where is my Tach Wire?!?!(MK3 2.0) (sdezego)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sdezego* »_yea, I tried to go through those traces for that plug in my Corrado but came up with screwy stuff. The Bentley did not appear to match the plug wire colors. Anyway, I knew the tach wire was green. There were 2 of them so I had a 50/50. I clipped one while the car was running (tach still worked) and that was not it








The second was a charm. hackarama..
S

I thought that it was a green wire with black tracer, but the wiring diagram has that for something else.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: Where is my Tach Wire?!?!(MK3 2.0) (veedub11)*

mine was str8 green.
S


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: Where is my Tach Wire?!?!(MK3 2.0) (sdezego)*

in the picture you have there ONE of them is the correct tach wire. I think either the wires are printed with the number, or the connector is molded with the number. i cant remember how i did it, but i never had any problem figuring out which wire it was, somebody told me what number wire on that connector, and i just found it.
if you ask nice, ill look right now, since i have my dash out!


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: Where is my Tach Wire?!?!(MK3 2.0) (speed51133!)*

Please...

would a picture be possible too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: Where is my Tach Wire?!?!(MK3 2.0) (veedub11)*

no, deffinatly no picture possibility.
its like almost 100 deg outside, and my car is a giant easy bake oven.
im sweating a storm from looking in there now.
ill do it before im off work though.
i cant believe nobody knows this off hand. 
try the hybrid forum, thoes geeks have like every pin on the harness memorized.


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: Where is my Tach Wire?!?!(MK3 2.0) (speed51133!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speed51133!* »_no, deffinatly no picture possibility.
its like almost 100 deg outside, and my car is a giant easy bake oven.
im sweating a storm from looking in there now.
ill do it before im off work though.
i cant believe nobody knows this off hand. 
try the hybrid forum, thoes geeks have like every pin on the harness memorized.


Try living in a swamp. Thanks man, i'll hit those dorks up.


_Modified by veedub11 at 5:44 PM 7-5-2005_


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: Where is my Tach Wire?!?!(MK3 2.0) (speed51133!)*

ok i just spent 15min looking.
since i no longer have a cluster, i cant tell you which pinout on the cluster, 
but i can tell you that the wire harness clip is only held together by a plastic zip tie. cut it off, and the clip will split in half. you can then tell which wire goes to which pin location.
i have no idea which one it is though, its way too hot, and i really dont feel like doing it myself.
look in the bently for the wire diagram of the cluster. it will tell you which one it is, or even the harness, then split the connector open.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: Where is my Tach Wire?!?!(MK3 2.0) (veedub11)*

you would think that somebody sometime put an aftermarket tach in and would know where it is








i also thought the book would tell me


----------



## Bad Habit (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: Where is my Tach Wire?!?!(MK3 2.0) (GTijoejoe)*

I was told pin number 11,Bentley is whack when it comes to wire colors on the tach.This web site is the joint http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://www.3dzubehor.com/pages/howto2.html



_Modified by Bad Habit at 4:40 PM 6-24-2005_


----------



## sbiggi (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: Where is my Tach Wire?!?!(MK3 2.0) (Bad Habit)*









I've been trying to get a cooling fan wiring diagram for 2 months!!
Finally and useful link!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: Where is my Tach Wire?!?!(MK3 2.0) (veedub11)*

(sigh)
Central Electric 2 Connector G1 , Terminal 12, Green/Black


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: Where is my Tach Wire?!?!(MK3 2.0) (lugnuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lugnuts* »_(sigh)
Central Electric 2 Connector G1 , Terminal 12, Green/Black


I said green w/ black because I read you post in another thread, the diagram just didn't make sense. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bad Habit (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: Where is my Tach Wire?!?!(MK3 2.0) (veedub11)*

Mine was not green with black,it ended up being pin number 10 .


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: Where is my Tach Wire?!?!(MK3 2.0) (Bad Habit)*

yeah the green/black goes to the fuse/relay panel, so you dont have to bother pulling the gauges or anything.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: Where is my Tach Wire?!?!(MK3 2.0) (lugnuts)*

so di you get it all sorted out?


----------



## vdubious (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: Where is my Tach Wire?!?!(MK3 2.0) (speed51133!)*

we got a little break while he is on vacation for a week, but we will keep this thread updated for you guys. Man....Do I have some sexy armpit hair in that picture or what??!!


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: Where is my Tach Wire?!?!(MK3 2.0) (lugnuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lugnuts* »_yeah the green/black goes to the fuse/relay panel, so you dont have to bother pulling the gauges or anything.


Oh well. Yea on vacations, thanks for the answers.


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: Where is my Tach Wire?!?!(MK3 2.0) (veedub11)*

So we finally got this hooked up on Saturday. Hangover and cars suck esp. when you haven't drankin enough to deserve one. For people in the future, and I have pix on my camera. There are 3 white connectors at the back of the fusebox, you want the connector in the middle. There you will find your green/black tach wire. Make sure you release the lock on the side of the fuse box to disconnect the connector.

Was able to also hook up power to the ECU with the black wire (power key on) located on the key ignition harnness.
Getting closer.


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: Where is my Tach Wire?!?!(MK3 2.0) (veedub11)*

crap, by the looks of it, ill never be able to do mine when the time comes.


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: Where is my Tach Wire?!?!(MK3 2.0) (PBWB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PBWB* »_crap, by the looks of it, ill never be able to do mine when the time comes.









Y?


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: Where is my Tach Wire?!?!(MK3 2.0) (veedub11)*

becuase ive been keepin up with everything youve been havin issues with, the dub is my only car for now, and i dont wanna put it down for that long to try and hash out something THAT big. it almost makes me wanna cry, yet i feel challenged to do it......


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: Where is my Tach Wire?!?!(MK3 2.0) (PBWB)*

Word, but I take forever to do anything on my car and make everything harder than it really is..


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: Where is my Tach Wire?!?!(MK3 2.0) (veedub11)*

that's the way it seems with me too bro....


----------



## Bad Habit (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: Where is my Tach Wire?!?!(MK3 2.0) (PBWB)*

Its not just you guys,its cars man.Everything always too seem to take longer when your working on your own stuff.Just replacing a clutch seems to take forever but as soon as your being paid for it it seems to go twice as quickly


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: Where is my Tach Wire?!?!(MK3 2.0) (Bad Habit)*

hehehehe, hell yea, i see your point.


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: Where is my Tach Wire?!?!(MK3 2.0) (PBWB)*

A little FYI.All the MK3 cars use a digital tach signal.You may find the proper tach wire ,but it still won't work.


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: Where is my Tach Wire?!?!(MK3 2.0) (slappynuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slappynuts* »_A little FYI.All the MK3 cars use a digital tach signal.You may find the proper tach wire ,but it still won't work.

ok...?


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: Where is my Tach Wire?!?!(MK3 2.0) (veedub11)*

Are you trying to get the tach to work with standalone?Are toy trying to get your extra tach to work?There is a way to do the second of the two(that I can conferm).You may also be able to keep the ecu hooked up and get the tach to work with standalone,but I cannot confirm this.


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: Where is my Tach Wire?!?!(MK3 2.0) (slappynuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slappynuts* »_Are you trying to get the tach to work with standalone?Are toy trying to get your extra tach to work?There is a way to do the second of the two(that I can conferm).You may also be able to keep the ecu hooked up and get the tach to work with standalone,but I cannot confirm this.

No, I am using the standard MK3 cluster, I just needed a tach signal for the SDS and wideband.


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: Where is my Tach Wire?!?!(MK3 2.0) (veedub11)*

Get it off the coil.


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: Where is my Tach Wire?!?!(MK3 2.0) (slappynuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slappynuts* »_Get it off the coil.

Should be the same wire I have now. I'll see when I start it up, whenever I get some time.


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: Where is my Tach Wire?!?!(MK3 2.0) (veedub11)*

cant wait to see this little bastard, hopefully it'll be set and ready by the time i get there....im real anxious to see it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Any more pics? or are you holdin em out for the end?
Bump for the DIY.


_Modified by PBWB at 8:05 PM 7-13-2005_


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: Where is my Tach Wire?!?!(MK3 2.0) (PBWB)*

Not many pictures, but I will get some when done. I am very excited, but that is damped by the summer weather which I have to work in.


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: Where is my Tach Wire?!?!(MK3 2.0) (veedub11)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedub11* »_Should be the same wire I have now. I'll see when I start it up, whenever I get some time.

There is a little plastic cover on the side of the coil.Its one of the two screws.


----------



## Cabrio1.8T (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: Where is my Tach Wire?!?!(MK3 2.0) (slappynuts)*

- off the coil.
I gave up on trying to get my tach working. Anyone gotten sds coilpacks to drive the mk3 tach?


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: Where is my Tach Wire?!?!(MK3 2.0) (Cabrio1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cabrio1.8T* »_- off the coil.
I gave up on trying to get my tach working. Anyone gotten sds coilpacks to drive the mk3 tach?

The tach will not work with sds or any other standalone.I'm not sure if anybody has tried it,but as long as the crank trigger stays plugged in you should still get an rpm signal to the stcok ecu.As long as the stock ecu is hooked up it should still work.I will be able to confirm this very soon.


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: Where is my Tach Wire?!?!(MK3 2.0) (slappynuts)*

Stock ECU still hooked up.


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: Where is my Tach Wire?!?!(MK3 2.0) (veedub11)*

Crank sensor still hooked up?


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: Where is my Tach Wire?!?!(MK3 2.0) (slappynuts)*

never unhooked it


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: Where is my Tach Wire?!?!(MK3 2.0) (slappynuts)*

The tach will not work with sds or any other standalone.I'm not sure if anybody has tried it,but as long as the crank trigger stays plugged in you should still get an rpm signal to the stcok ecu.As long as the stock ecu is hooked up it should still work.I will be able to confirm this very soon.>>>
Chuck whattaya talking about? Its definitely a quicker and easier install to leave the ECU in th car but nowadays people want "wire tucks" and crap like that... all my tachs work but one be it TEC2/3, Autronic, whatever. On a multi coil engine some systems you need to run an adapter but no biggie.


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: Where is my Tach Wire?!?!(MK3 2.0) (lugnuts)*

Lugnuts, I'll have to hit you up for some info this weekend when you get a spare minute. I'm still interested in the dyno tuning once it's up and ready. My name is Adan, prounced _Ah-don_, atlleast it is in English. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: Where is my Tach Wire?!?!(MK3 2.0) (lugnuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lugnuts* »_yeah the green/black goes to the fuse/relay panel, so you dont have to bother pulling the gauges or anything.

did you find this wire?
its on G1, (12 or 13)
Your still not up and running on ur standalone yet? I took ur advice and I went with 034. The power is fun. Hope you get everything running soon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

no doubt i would like to get my tach working with the haltech- i have no OEM ecu though far from it. 
There are a lot of settings in the haltech as far as what tach signal to produce- duty cycle, inverted or standard, etc. No clue really where to start-


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*

The MK3 cluster will only work with a digital signal from the motronic ecu.You can run the MK2/1 cluster from the signal from the mk3 though.


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: (slappynuts)*

I find the tach wire in July and just started working on it again a week ago. Hopefull start it this weekend. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (veedub11)*

let me try this again.The SDS is not compatable with the MK3 cluster.It will not work even if you do find the signal wire.


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: (slappynuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slappynuts* »_let me try this again.The SDS is not compatable with the MK3 cluster.It will not work even if you do find the signal wire.

I got it from the fuse pannel.


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (veedub11)*

Square peg,round hole.
The sds analog tach signal is not compatible with the MK3 cluster because the MK3 cluster requires a digital signal.Even if you find the signal wire it is not going to work.The only way to make it work is to use the stock ecu to run the tach(keep the crank sensor hooked up to ecu).


----------



## gtifly (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: (slappynuts)*

Isn't the tach wire the green one of the SDS coil pack? Pretty sure it is....anyway I will be wiring mine this week with a m3 cluster. My buddy did the same with his and the tach worked no prob. Tach signal goes to terminal 10 on the m3 cluster in case anyone needs to know.


----------



## SuperChicken13 (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: (gtifly)*

Bringing this back up from the dead, but we were wiring digi-1 into a '95 last night. We think we might've figured out that if you use the digital signal from pin 24 (on the digi-1 ecu) it should drive the tach. We will know for sure once the engine is back together at the end of the week.


----------

